
Penetration Testers' Guide to Windows 10 Privacy and Security (Hardening Guide) - windozz
https://medium.com/@securitystreak/the-2017-pentester-guide-to-windows-10-privacy-security-cf734c510b8d
======
crampus17
I will implement this over my next week off.

Thanks for sharing!

